# Jerky blu-rays on Acer 6920



## Jakabite (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Been having some trouble with blu-rays as of late on my Acer 6920 laptop. For some reason, they play at a very low frame rate, as much to be unwatchable, on average around 3 fps, dropping sometimes to 3 seconds per frame! 

The thing is, they play fine for anywhere from 20 seconds to 4 minutes or so (although usually closer to 20 seconds), and I can't work out why. I'm sure my hardware is enough, I have a Nvidia 9500m GS 512MB video card and 3GB of RAM, as well as an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz. I've tried playing Blu-rays with no other programs, even shutting down my security software. 

I used the resource viewer thingy you get to from task manager, which tells you how much RAM, CPU, etc. you are using, and what's using it (I suppose you know this already though, haha). While the movie is playing fine, in those first couple of seconds, only around 25-40% of the CPU is being used, pretty much all by 'playmovie', the process playing the movie, but then it ramps up to around 80% as the movie becomes jerky. Literally, the movie turns jerky then less than a second later the CPU usage of 'playmovie' is at 80-90%. 

I have no idea why, and would appreciate any help. Thanks.

Oh, btw, the program I'm using to play the movie is Acer Arcade Deluxe, the one that came with the laptop.

Thanks.


----------

